# Freki presents Planet Earth



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

marlonbasman said:


> you're lucky you've been to many places.....
> Is this work related or for fun or both?


For fun..

Only place I've been work related is Kuwait and Iraq ( will post pics from there in the near future too  )


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Iraq 10 years ago









Copenhagen









Nice









San Francisco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Frederiksborg Castle - Hillerød, Denmark









Amsterdam









Tokyo









San Diego


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Also these ones are very nice too :cheers:

I cannot see the oldest, until yesterday photos btw...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> I cannot see the oldest, until yesterday photos btw...


I had by mistake put them in the wrong folder and when I moved them I broke the link - should be fixed now


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks like a great and very varied thread, will be looking forward to updates!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Chicago boat tour









Copenhagen









Happy Valley Racecourse - Hong Kong









Skyrim.. I mean Norway


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lübeck - Germany









Las Vegas - USA









Møns Klint - island of Møn - Denmark









Tokyo - Japan ( from my latest trip )


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What travels. This collection style - really provides a flavour of all of the different locations you've visited.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Chicago - USA









Monte Carlo - Monaco









Tobenfeld skov - Denmark









Singapore Downtown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice updates FREKI


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful thread....like a recap of places you've been to. nice Nice though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Bravo :applause: When are you doing New Zealand ?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^when it's not on the opposite side of the planet 

Nah both Australia and New Zealand are VERY high on my list, problem is travel time and size - 2-3 weeks doesn't seem to be nearly enough time, especially not when much of it is lost to getting there and back..

The positive is that your summer is in our winter so who knows, maybe a 2 or 3 weeks trip to the south island one of these years


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

San Francisco - USA









Tenerife - Canary Islands - Spain









Hong Hong - China









Copenhagen - Denmark


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

FREKI said:


> ^when it's not on the opposite side of the planet
> 
> Nah both Australia and New Zealand are VERY high on my list, problem is travel time and size - 2-3 weeks doesn't seem to be nearly enough time, especially not when much of it is lost to getting there and back..
> 
> The positive is that your summer is in our winter so who knows, maybe a 2 or 3 weeks trip to the south island one of these years


Yeah the distance and travel time is a bitch  I will keep an eye on your thread then :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great thread. you've been to many places and you're not that old I guess...lucky guy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

wow! what a great thread!!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

alexander2000 said:


> great thread. you've been to many places and you're not that old I guess...lucky guy.


"Not that old".. well that is debatable ( just turned 33  ) but thanks :cheers1:



Osaka - Japan









New York City - USA









Free range cows - Sweden









Copenhagen - Denmark


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

So many awesome photos from so many awesome places on earth :banana:

...one of my fav threads at the moment :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hong Kong - China









Los Angeles - USA









Green Tree Python









Riga - Latvia


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great stuff - love the picture of the python.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cannes - France









Miami Beach - USA









Nara - Japan









Copenhagen - Denmark


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great thread...the python looks like something made of rubber and nice posing too.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Paris - France









Copenhagen - Denmark









Washington DC - USA









Tokyo - Japan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Las Vegas - USA









Singapore









Ring-tailed Lemur









Rome - Italy


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Paris - France


Where is this picture taken from?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> Where is this picture taken from?


Tour Montparnasse possibly?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^yup :yes:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen - Denmark









Hong Kong - China









Fort Lauderdale - USA









Paris - France


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one real world tour.....great thread.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Barbary Macaque - Gibraltar - UK









San Diego - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark









Nara - Japan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Barcelona - Spain









Singapore









Sausalito - USA









Saint Tropez - France


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If I was to live in the San Francisco region, then Sausalito is, definitely, one place I would consider. Lovely!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Tenerife island - Spain









Solvang "Danish Village" - USA









Grib Skov - Denmark









Tokyo - Japan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

Paris - France









Copenhagen - Denmark









San Francisco - USA









Iraq


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

London - UK









Hong Kong - China









Sognefjord - Norway









Carmel "by-the-Sea" - US ( the town Clint Eastwood used to be mayor in )


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hong Kong really is fabulously positioned.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^it's a wonderful city! :yes:

While social conditions, wages and property prices are clearly great issues there, when it comes to urbanity and feel it's in many ways my favorite city on the planet :yes:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Madeira Island - Portugal









Miami Beach - USA









Tokyo - Japan









Riga - Latvia


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen - Denmark









Hong Kong - China









Chicago - USA









Paris - France


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Just came back from a great trip to the island of Rømø last night ( with a brief visit to the old Jutlandish city of Ribe and with a short drive down into Northern Germany.. )

I'll make a photothread later, but here's a few mood shots until then:

Rømø - Beach









Rømø - Heath









Rømø - Woods









Ribe - Old Town









Sorry it's all Denmark in this post.. I'll make it up to you another time with a Denmark-free post


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Clouds - Earth's Atmosphere









Hamburg - Germany









Santa Barbara - USA









Singapore


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Impressive. So much beauty...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

San Sebastian - Gomerra island - Spain









Lübeck -Germany









Hong Kong - China









New York City - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Stockholm - Sweden









Washington DC - USA









Brussels - Belgium









Tokyo - Japan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't believe how much you get around......

Which are your favourite places so far - and why?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Which are your favourite places so far - and why?


My favorite places are probable Hong Kong and Japan in general because they are very different yet strangely familiar to Danes..

Very urban and to some degree futuristic places, but also safe and walkable - they had to deal with overpopulation and that has created some very interesting urbanity that I like to explore a lot ( same goes for New York that I am looking forward to returning to this fall )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Rome - Italy









San Diego - USA









Vallø Castle - Denmark ( from today  )









Stamford Raffles - Singapore


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

San Diego looks like fun.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great, very nice new photos FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Tenerife - Canary Islands - Spain









Tokyo - Japan









Copenhagen - Denmark









Redwood City - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Norway









Hong Kong - China









Sevilla - Spain









Las Vegas - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

My gf and I spend the weekend touring the eastern part of the island we live on ( Zealand ) - here's a few photos from today and yesterday



















Gjorslev Castle - oldest part ( the tower ) dates back to 1396 









Stevns Klint - a recent entry to the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites due to it's cliffs that exposes layers from the last 72 million years - it offers one of, if not THE best, place to observe the layer from the Chicxulub meteorite that 65 million years ago killed off most of the dinosaurs


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The ancient castle looks positively contemporary - almost.... Very nice!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I went to the beach today - here's a few photos

Amager Strandpark - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Chicago - USA









Dragonfly









Osaka - Japan









Monaco


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

FREKI said:


> South America ( primarily Brazil ) I have a lot of interest in, but I have it with that as I have it with Eastern Europe - it's a work in progress and under current social conditions, inequality and resulting crime levels I'm not in a rush to go there..
> When I travel I want the time to be relaxing and nice - it's not that I mind conflict zones but it's not what I see on a vacation, so until they get a little more developed I will play the waiting game..


Then you could visit any of the Southern Cone countries, they have high HDI and low crime rates. I say this so you don't have to wait so much time until the region "gets a little more developed" kay: 
And also, I think that except for Colombia, one can not really say that South America is a "conflict zone" 

Amazing pics by the way, you've done a fantastic job with this thread


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Guajiro1 said:


> Then you could visit any of the Southern Cone countries, they have high HDI and low crime rates. I say this so you don't have to wait so much time until the region "gets a little more developed" kay:


I dont think we'll agree on what constitutes as "high HDI" or "low crime rates" so there is little point in debating it - I feel like I made my point clear enough about it to go into details as that isn't what this thread is about - but as it is right now there's a lot of contries where I think waiting is better than going - all are free to dissagree of course 



Guajiro1 said:


> And also, I think that except for Colombia, one can not really say that South America is a "conflict zone"


Any nation using military and/or paramilitary forces against it's own population is a conflict zone..

But even if that wasn't the case there are still corruption and trust issues, inequality and lacking social conditions that for me doesn't make it places I want to visit just yet..

I think there is value in waiting with a lot of nations and I am in no hurry - plenty of places to see and things to do while waiting - so why not wait ( good things are worth waiting for  )



Guajiro1 said:


> Amazing pics by the way, you've done a fantastic job with this thread


Thanks mate :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates as well FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Paris - France









Los Angeles - USA









Yokohama - Japan









Copenhagen - Denmark


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yokohama looks very pleasant.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Saint Petersburg - USA









London - UK









Hong Kong - China









Berlin - Germany


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hardangervidda - Norway ( from latest trip )









New York City - USA









Amsterdam - the Netherlands









Tokyo - Japan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hong Kong - China









Key West - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark









Los Cristianos - Canary Islands - Spain


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

La Gomera Island - Spain









Copenhagen - Denmark









Al Qurnah - Iraq









Golden Gate Bridge - USA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Went on a Deer Safari today.. ( Zealand - Denmark )

Hmm if I was a deer where would I be..









Woo got one 









Weee another one.. 









Ehmm.. woopeee a bunch more..









Holy heck there's more over there..









So many friggin deer...










Here's a video ( so many friggin deer )

( note: opens in new window )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Tokyo - Japan









Stockholm - Sweden









Chicago - USA 









Marbella - Spain


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Went to New York City last week to celebrate my birthday..

I'll make a seperate photo-thread when I can find the time - until then here's a taste


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hong Kong - China









Copenhagen - Denmark









Ft. Lauderdale - USA









Rome - Italy


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots FREKI!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Berlin - Germany









Kalmar - Sweden









Singapore River - Singapore









San Francisco - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Paris - France









New York City - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark









Tokyo - Japan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Funchal - Madeira - Portugal









Beverly Hills - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark









Hong Kong - China


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:

Lübeck - Germany









Hardangervidda - Norway









Miami Beach - USA









Osaka - Japan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sevilla - Spain









New York City - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark









Hong Kong - China


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

splendid photo presentation of places you've been to.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ribe - Denmark









Rock of Gibraltar - UK









Las Vegas - USA









Tigris River - Iraq


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful and very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Carnical - Madeira Island - Portugal









Chicago - USA









Travemunde - Germany









Osaka - Japan


----------



## miumiuwonwon (Jan 15, 2014)

Very impressive shots, FREKI. BTW, the last pic is Osaka.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great travels, great pictures! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

miumiuwonwon said:


> Very impressive shots, FREKI. BTW, the last pic is Osaka.


Right you are


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

In case some missed it I made a dedicated photothread to my most recent trip to New York city

Photothread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782990

Here's a taste:




































Photothread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782990


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your thread about New York city is really great :cheers:


----------



## jcoronelmz (May 19, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Osaka - Japan..................................................
> ..........................................................................................................
> 
> Whale shark


¡¡Coool!! ¿You made this one Freky? Love spearfishing, And I really need to buy one of those waterproof cameras.

BTW, you make great photos, you should considere to make them as a living


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

jcoronelmz said:


> ¡¡Coool!! ¿You made this one Freky? Love spearfishing, And I really need to buy one of those waterproof cameras.
> 
> BTW, you make great photos, you should considere to make them as a living


Thanks mate - but before you give me too much credit it's a photo I took at an aquarium in Osaka 

I'd love to see whalesharks in nature, but not sure how much I would like to swim with them, even if they are harmless to humans - those are some damn huge fish


----------



## jcoronelmz (May 19, 2007)

Anyway, is a cool pic


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice quality and variety, do you have a favorite city?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

009 said:


> Nice quality and variety, do you have a favorite city?


As a tourist I really love Hong Kong..( followed closely by many of the other ones in this thread )

For living I can't really see myself leaving Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Key Largo - USA









Rome - Italy









Hong Kong - China









Amsterdam - Netherlands


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lom - Norway









Tokyo - Japan









New York City - USA









Brussels - Belgium


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

San Diego - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark ( from today  )









Singapore 









Barcelona - Spain


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Made a *Miami Beach* photothread the other day..

A taste:






































Link to thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828282


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely street scenes. Miami art deco is almost too well-kept, but gorgeous of course. You must be one of the most well-travelled (and well-off) members on SSC...:cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:


skymantle said:


> You must be one of the most well-travelled (and well-off) members on SSC...:cheers:


i wish :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Chicago - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark









Osaka - Japan









Rome - Italy


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Madeira island - Portugal









San Francisco - USA









Hardangervidda - Norway









Hong Kong - China


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that you in the Hardangervidda shot?


----------



## Jozef77 (May 4, 2015)

quality shots :rock: i particularly like the the port of Copenhagen with those modern buildings. looks fabulous.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Is that you in the Hardangervidda shot?


Yup :wave:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Santa Cruz - Island of Tenerife - Spain









Las vegas - USA









Copenhagen - Denmark









Singapore


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Out of all the places you show here, Copenhagen looks the most classy and beautiful...for me at least. :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely mix of various photos in different places.....great shots as well.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice...looking at them gives me a dreamy eyes that someday I'll see these beautiful places in person like you did.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dubai - UAE ( from latest trip )


Malmø - Sweden


Singapore ( from latest trip )


Las Vegas - USA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, FREKI :cheers:

Its Dubai or Abu Dhabi, in United Arab Emirates?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Dubai


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dueodde Beach - Bornholm Island - Denmark ( from latest trip )









Karon - Thailand









Prague - Czech Republic









Dubai - UAE









San Francisco - USA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

As always I'll do a photothread eventually.. but here's a taste of my trip to *Gran Canaria* last week..


----------

